# Belief-O-Matic Quiz



## Artfuldodger (Feb 19, 2012)

I thought this was kinda neat. It's just a form of entertainment. My wife & I took the quiz.
I'm a Quaker and my wife is a Reformed Jew. 
http://www.beliefnet.com/Entertainment/Quizzes/BeliefOMatic.aspx


----------



## ambush80 (Feb 20, 2012)

Guess what I was.


----------



## Asath (Feb 20, 2012)

I’m afraid that I got stopped cold when it asked me for my name and email address in order to move forward.  If anyone is gullible enough to get past that screen, they already qualify as a believer . . . .


----------



## ambush80 (Feb 20, 2012)

Asath said:


> I’m afraid that I got stopped cold when it asked me for my name and email address in order to move forward.  If anyone is gullible enough to get past that screen, they already qualify as a believer . . . .




That's what a junk address is for.


----------



## Ronnie T (Feb 20, 2012)

Christians don't get junk mail.   

.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 20, 2012)

Just wanted to inform people that the link to the Belief-O-Matic quiz is on the Beliefnet.com site which is a multi-religious  site.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beliefnet


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 20, 2012)

1. Neo-Pagan (100%) 
2. Mahayana Buddhism (95%) 
3. Baha'i Faith (87%) 

 don't think I've ever even heard of any of them.


----------



## vowell462 (Feb 20, 2012)

nontheist is what im told


----------



## formula1 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re:*

Mainline Conservative Christian -- what a surprise---not!


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 20, 2012)

1. Orthodox Quaker (100%) 
2. Seventh Day Adventist (83%) 
3. Mainline to Conservative Christian/Protestant (82%) 

Perhaps I should've paid more attention to the priority part, I left almost everything on medium, my mind stays in witness mode most of the time.

I'll have to read up on orthodox cracker, I mean quaker.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 20, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> I thought this was kinda neat. It's just a form of entertainment. My wife & I took the quiz.
> I'm a Quaker and my wife is a Reformed Jew.
> http://www.beliefnet.com/Entertainment/Quizzes/BeliefOMatic.aspx



I'm a christian......And i didn't even have to take the test!!!


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 20, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> I'm a christian......And i didn't even have to take the test!!!


----------



## ted_BSR (Feb 22, 2012)

Asath said:


> I’m afraid that I got stopped cold when it asked me for my name and email address in order to move forward.  If anyone is gullible enough to get past that screen, they already qualify as a believer . . . .



Wow, I gotta agree with you Asath. Junk email address or not, I am not walking into that.


----------

